# Show Dates



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone know how I can get a list of show dates i.e Ultimate dubs,Retro ect . I always seem to miss them and read about them after. 
Cheers 
Carmen :car:


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

here a few dates for you
March

Ultimate Dubs - 9th March 08 - http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk

Monday 24th VW Cup Rounds 1 & 2 
Oulton Park, Cheshire

Saturday 29th - Sunday 30th VOLKSWORLD Show 2008 
Sandown Park, Portsmouth Rd, Esher, Surrey KT10

Elsecar Mega Meet - 23rd March 08 - http://www.elsecarmegameet.co.uk

April

GTI Spring Festival - 13th April 08 - http://www.vwaction.co.uk

Bus Types VW - 18th to 20th April 08 - http://www.bus-types.co.uk

Sunday 20th - Volksdevil VAG2008 
Leighton Hall Carnforth Lancashire LA5 9ST

Big Bang - 25th to 27th April 08 - http://www.big-bang.co.uk

May

Sunday 4th - Stanford Hall 
Lutterworth, Leicestershire, LE17 6DH

Vanwest 08 - 9th to 11th May 08 - http://www.vanwest.net

Saturday 17th VW & Audi track day 
Mallory Park, Leics

All Types VW Show - 18th May 08 - http://www.all-types.co.uk

Sunday 18th Dubs at the Park 2008 (ABVWC) 
Easthampstead Park, Bracknell, Berkshire

Worthersee - 21st to 25th May 08 - http://www.woertherseetreffen.at

Volksfling - 23th to 25th May 2008 - http://www.volksfling.co.uk

Run To The Sun - 23rd to 26th May 08 - http://www.runtothesun.co.uk

June

Bristol Volksfest - 6th to 8th June 08 - http://www.bristolvolksfest.co.uk

Club Charly's - 8th June 08 http://www.clubcharly.be

Sunday 8th VW Cup Rounds 5 & 6 
Snetterton, Norfolk

Thursday 12th - Friday 13th - Le Mans Classic

Saturday 14th - Sunday 15th 24hr Le Mans

GTI International - 21st to 22nd June 08 - http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk

Sunday 29th VW Cup Rounds 7 & 8 
Thruxton, Hampshire

July

Stonor Park - 1st July 08 - http://www.abvwc.org.uk

British Volkswagen Festival (BVF) - 5th to 6th July 08 - http://www.britishvolkswagenfestival.co.uk

Bug Jam - 18th to 20th July 08 - http//www.bigjam.co.uk

GTI Summer Festival - 6th July 08 - http://www.vwaction.co.uk

Goodwood Festival Of Speed. - 11th, 12th & 13th July 08 â€"

Sunday 13th VW Cup Rounds 9 & 10 Website
Brands Hatch, Kent

Fast and modified â€" 20th July 08 - http://www.fastandmodified.com/forums/s ... php?t=1860

Saturday 26th VW & Audi track day 
Castle Combe, Wilts

August

Birtish International Motorshow - 23rd July to 3rd August @ London Dock Lands - http://www.britishmotorshow.co.uk

UK Rallye Golf Show - 3rd August 08 - http://www.ukrallyegolfclub.co.uk

VW Festival - 16th to 17th August 08 - http://www.vwfestival.co.uk

International Heritage Motoring Event â€" 21st, 22nd, 23rd & 24th August 08 - http://www.culzeanautoclassica.com/7.html

Edition 38 - Friday 29th to Sunday 31st - http://www.edition38.com

Friday 29th - Sunday 31st VW Action 
Santa Pod Raceway, Wellingborough, Northants NN29 7XA

September

Vanfest 12th to 14th September 08 - http://www.vanfest.org

h2o - 27th to 28th September 08 - http://www.h2ointernational.com/

VW Players â€" 14th September 08 - http://www.vwplayers.com

Friday 12th - Sunday 14th Vanfest 
Three Counties Showground. Malvern, Worcestershire

Friday 19th September - Sunday 21st Goodwood Revival
Goodwood House, Goodwood, Chichester, West Sussex, PO18 0PX

Track Days / Car shows / (Non VAG)

Knockhill

TBC

Crail

Sun 2 Mar Crail Thrash First non mag day of 2008.

Sat 22 Mar TARMAC RALLY AT CRAIL AIRFIELD

Sun 30 Mar Crail Thrash and Drift TBC

Sun 4 May Max Power At Crail

Sun 25 May Crail 1/4 mile and drift day


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
Thank you


----------

